# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) (i-mate/pocket pc/htc)Windows Mobile  تحديث شهر مارس للويندوز فون .... تم التحديث

## salihmob

*الطريقه كالتالي: 
اولاً:- الواي فاي واتصال البيانات لازم نلغيهم وانضعهم على off 
ثانياً:- نفتح برنامج الزون 
ثالثاً:- نشبك الجهاز بالكيبل usb 
رابعاً:- ننتظر لما ينتهي من عملية التزامن 
خامساً:- Update < Phone < Settings  
سادساً:- من آول ما تبداء عملية البحث عن التحديث احسب ثلاث ثواني بالضبط بعدها على طول افصل الانترنت نهائياً عن الكمبيوتر ان كان وايرلس او اايثرنت  
سابعاً:- اول ماتفصل النت بعد الثلاث ثواني( مهمه جداً لازم تكون ثلاث ثواني) راح يطلع التحديث قدامك تضغط على الامر ثم تنتقل للنافذه اللي بلون اسود الخاصه بالتحديث 
ثامناً:- قبل لا تضغط على بداية عملية التحديث لاتنسى تعيد الاتصال بالانترنت مره ثانيه 
تاسعاً:- ابداء في عملية التحديث على بركة الله وراح يستغرق تقريباً ربع ساعه او على حسب الاتصال  
عاشرا : تأكد انك ماتسوي داون لود لتطبيق من الماركت او هناك ابديت لتطبيق 
الحادي عشر : ضع كشف location إلى off 
بالتوفيق التحديث للجميع*

----------


## 140014

شكرررا        على  المعلومات

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك <

----------


## علي الكربلائي

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

